# Time to be more vigilant



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just returned from Midan Tahrir and bumped into an old friend of mine and who lives in the building I was visiting this is an old women who is in her late 70s and quite frail looking, she told me the following three stories.

Last Friday she walked up to the ATM and withdraw some cash that she slipped into her trouser pocket along with her card after taking about 20 steps she was surrounded by a crowd of girls all wearing the hijab and they demanded that the pat her down, she refused and they girls got quite nasty about it saying that she has to be patted down and she of course kept saying no and they finally left her alone when she said Look I live in this square over there and have done for 40 years I know you don't have to pat me down.

Again on another Friday she had been to Zamalek to buy some cakes and was carrying a box of cakes plus a basket with her handbag in the basket, as she was walking into her building a young man asked her where the boab was and she told him probably at prayers or at the cafe she then went into the building and stood waiting for the lift when the young man came rushing up and grabbed her bag which she put a fight up for, he went to punch her in the face but dropping the cake box gave him a fright and he ran off with her handbag but luckily without punching her first. My friend ran after him shouting but of course the streets were empty as it was prayers. 

As I was chatting to her she pointed out a man who was fixing a chair that turned out to be her chair and she called him over for him to tell me his tale... he was busy working on the chair when a group of young boys all charged in with knives and told him to hand over his money he should me one of his tools a lethal looking large type of hook/pin and should the jabbing motion he aimed at the boys who ran away laughing.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

One of the few positives of being here, was a low crime rate.

It would appear that there is a steady trickle of stories now that indicate that there is a very steady & sharp increase in crime.

So it will be just like any other big city with "dodgy areas" only here the dodgy area will be the whole city.

As I beleive Cairo is number one in the world for pollution, I wonder how long before it is for other things too.

Time to freshen up the CV I wonder!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have always believed that crime here is as it is in any other city it is just that the police/government did not bother publishing the correct statistics making out the place is/was relatively crime free. Go into the British Embassy site and have a look at sexual assault/rape figures there... bearing in mind the population of Brits here and what percentage are woman the figure is very high and lets multiply that with every country that has embassy here and that will give us a rough idea how many foreign women are being sexually molested/raped and then of course we have to count in the Egyptians who never report it... then have a look at the official statistics .... nothing adds up.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have always believed that crime here is as it is in any other city it is just that the police/government did not bother publishing the correct statistics making out the place is/was relatively crime free. Go into the British Embassy site and have a look at sexual assault/rape figures there... bearing in mind the population of Brits here and what percentage are woman the figure is very high and lets multiply that with every country that has embassy here and that will give us a rough idea how many foreign women are being sexually molested/raped and then of course we have to count in the Egyptians who never report it... then have a look at the official statistics .... nothing adds up.


I think this happens in a lot of places though, even in Europe. In council estates a lot of people don't end up reporting antisocial behaviour cause it is a common occurrence whilst someone living in upmarket areas will report this sort of crime because it may not happen as often.
It is all relative.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> I think this happens in a lot of places though, even in Europe. In council estates a lot of people don't end up reporting antisocial behaviour cause it is a common occurrence whilst someone living in upmarket areas will report this sort of crime because it may not happen as often.
> It is all relative.




Not my point at all... Crime here has always been on a par with any city in the world, the authorities doctored crime stats as they did everything else and then told the world that Egypt had a low crime rate.. I live beside a police station I see the paddy wagons and the rate they arrive in this crime free city


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Free money and free drugs, that's pretty much what the majority of the Egyptian idiots got in their lil stupid "minds" after the idiot left, and trust me there are many idiots in this country 

For the ladies, just move in groups, and try to avoid being in any place that you're not familiar with alone.......

"Crime rates" in here.........Well!!!! It's always been a "_SAFE country, but it's NOT a police state_" 

Stay safe folks!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have always believed that crime here is as it is in any other city it is just that the police/government did not bother publishing the correct statistics making out the place is/was relatively crime free. Go into the British Embassy site and have a look at sexual assault/rape figures there... bearing in mind the population of Brits here and what percentage are woman the figure is very high and lets multiply that with every country that has embassy here and that will give us a rough idea how many foreign women are being sexually molested/raped and then of course we have to count in the Egyptians who never report it... then have a look at the official statistics .... nothing adds up.


Yes, looked the figures for uk also then multiplied them etc , etc, when someone else yet again mentioned how safe Egypt was,
Again official figures a pin on a map sort of thing,
There is crime here and yes it's increasing, like world wide, but will it get tackled in some sort of sensible fashion , or will it be a case of well as a woman better for you to stay in, I hope not.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Not my point at all... Crime here has always been on a par with any city in the world the authorities doctored crime stats as they did everything else and then told the world that Egypt had a low crime rate.. I live beside a police station I see the paddy wagons and the rate they arrive in this crime free city


Talk to any high ranking police officer(are there any about) about crime, no about sexual crime, this was 20 yrs ago he told me.
1, girls are the property of there fathers until they get married to do with as they wish.
2, when you have 3 generations of family living in 1 room what do you expect
Regarding other crimes stealing murder etc, he said we've come a long way, now we let the woman wear trousers before we hang them upside down to beat them.
Children go missing in uk it's front page news,
Here small children go missing every day no body cares,
People get murdered by the bucket full, and only if your foreigner or high ranking or famous, will it be known.
Stealing petty crime , we all know about that.
The list goes on and on,
And yes they do manipulate the crime statistics, I think there to embarrassed to tell the truth they don't want people to think bad about Egypt.
Of course it works by the , number of " Egypt is a safe place to live"
Comments we see.
Bat


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

So far I have not been patted down by a group of ladies at the ATM I will have to keep an eye out for these amazonian women hope they don't kidnap me and take me prisoner


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with what's been said, when I first came here I was also under the impression that Egypt was safe and crime was almost non-existent. And that's what I would tell others on holiday too when I was working in that field, no need to scaremonger after all.

But, I came to realise that crime here is just like in any other part of the world. Cairo could be compared to UK cities as much as Sharm could be compared to a smaller UK town. It may be Egypt's "disneyland", but I have still heard countless harassment stories, domestic violence, murder (to a far lesser extent), and of course theft. Almost all cases are unpublished, of course. That said, I do not have any fear walking the Sharm streets at night on my own.

Personally, I think it's ridiculous to say that Egypt has no crime, but I do find Egypt a safe place to live.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Notice up in the Philipine embassy Maadi.

A young Philipina was found raped and murdered in Maadi... her head had been bashed in with a heavy blunt object.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Notice up in the Philipine embassy Maadi.
> 
> A young Philipina was found raped and murdered in Maadi... her head had been bashed in with a heavy blunt object.


I guess the police are too busy demanding pay rises to be bother to do their job


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Notice up in the Philipine embassy Maadi.
> 
> A young Philipina was found raped and murdered in Maadi... her head had been bashed in with a heavy blunt object.


Did this happen recently?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Did this happen recently?


Happened a few weeks ago, she was dumped in a garbage pile behind an apartment building (I heard it was over by Maadi Grand Mall area, but can't confirm if that is true).


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> I agree with what's been said, when I first came here I was also under the impression that Egypt was safe and crime was almost non-existent. And that's what I would tell others on holiday too when I was working in that field, no need to scaremonger after all.
> 
> But, I came to realise that crime here is just like in any other part of the world. Cairo could be compared to UK cities as much as Sharm could be compared to a smaller UK town. It may be Egypt's "disneyland", but I have still heard countless harassment stories, domestic violence, murder (to a far lesser extent), and of course theft. Almost all cases are unpublished, of course. That said, I do not have any fear walking the Sharm streets at night on my own.
> 
> Personally, I think it's ridiculous to say that Egypt has no crime, but I do find Egypt a safe place to live.


This sounds like a fair assessment.
I've never risked being bottled coming out of a pub here just for looking at someone the wrong way. But then you read cases like the philipino girls and you realize that serious crime does go on.
I will second your statement.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Happened a few weeks ago, she was dumped in a garbage pile behind an apartment building (I heard it was over by Maadi Grand Mall area, but can't confirm if that is true).




I read it today but to be honest I didn't see a date on it...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> So far I have not been patted down by a group of ladies at the ATM I will have to keep an eye out for these amazonian women hope they don't kidnap me and take me prisoner




You really don't get it do you... this was an old women and they were out to rob her..


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I read it today but to be honest I didn't see a date on it...


Yes last saturday, I heard she was working for some one in the news a bit Now, can't confirm if true but if so they will do there best to get to the bottom of it.
But like many phillapinas, no real id, so no body to claim her, and a family back in the phillapines that don't know about her also. Heard she had an Egyptian boyfriend that nobody knew who he was.
So so sad.
Bat


----------

